# Corta corriente para vehiculo diesel



## kapacidad83 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola buenas noches sres del foro, esta es mi primera pregunta es esta muy valiosa pagina: quisiera implementar un cortacorrientes a mi vehiculo, es un toyota noah diesel, lo quiero poner de tal manera que enciendan todas las luces del tablero y hasta vire el motor pero que no arranque, probe sacandole el fusible (efi) y consegui lo que queria, las luces del tablero encienden, el motor vira pero no arranca, lo mismo desenchufando el enchufe del solenoide de la bomba inyectora, el tema es que quiero aplicar un cortacorrientes que incluya un reed swich, encontre un monton de diagramas por alli pero el tema es que no pude aplicarlo a mi vehiculo por que cuando se saca la llave de encendido el fusible sigue energizado con 12v espero que me puedan ayudar y encontrar la mejor manera de instalar este cortacorrientes, muchas gracias.

Agrego un dato mas: el solenoide lleva 2 cables

De verdad agradeceria la ayuda. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2015)

Un Reedswitch no creo que soporte el consumo de corriente del solenoide de la bomba


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2015)

Por un lado tenes el solenoide de la bomba, su bonina se puede controlar.
1_Como queres activar o deseas que se active el cortacorriente
2_En lo que has planeado al reed swich que funcion cumpliria?
aunque sea un diagrama en bloques de lo que deseas hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Por un lado tenes el solenoide de la bomba, su bonina se puede controlar.
> 1_Como queres activar o deseas que se active el cortacorriente
> 2_En lo que has planeado al reed swich que funcion cumpliria?
> aunque sea un diagrama en bloques de lo que deseas hacer



El reedswitch yo mismo lo emplee como inhabilitador.

Se pega a alguna parte plástica por el lado de atrás.

Estando abierto no permite el arranque, al acercar un imán a la posición donde esta el reed este se activa y el vehículo arranca.

Como está debajo del plástico queda invisible a la vista, y aunque se posea el imán que lo active, también hay que conocer la posición del reed para actuarlo 

Con el reed se acciona un relee que queda auto-retenido hasta que se corte el contacto, de forma que el imán se acerca, activa y luego se retira sin inconveniente.

Simple y efectivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2015)

En los antirrobo para vehículo , no es la mejor solución que no ande , porque pueden buscarle la vuelta (cable con dos cocodrilos de la bomba inyectora a la batería)

Lo mejor es que el vehículo arranque y se accione un multivibrador astable que lo haga fallar , otra constante de tiempo (capacitor sobre pata 5 del 555) hará que la falla se empeore y el vehículo se detenga al metro. Pero al volver a darle arranque , vuelva a arrancar y volver a fallar.

Piensan que anda mal y lo dejan


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2015)

No especifico que es lo que quiere hacer exactamente, una cosa es función atirobo(vehículo estacionado) y la otra antisasalto(vehículo con motor en marcha o en el que usuario estaba presente) en primer caso se pone en lugarde no facll acceso un segundo solenoide que interrumpe el combustible, hagan lo que hagan con la bomba no llegara combustible, para el segundo caso si el hacer parecer que se ha descompuesto para salvaguarda del que es despojado y suele actuarse tambien sobre un solenoide de  paso, porque lo más lógico es pensar que se actua sobre la bomba.
Uno de los problemas que tenían los vehículos con el encendido clásico, pero con los sistemas por sensores y las centrales se complico demasiado para los cacos


----------



## kapacidad83 (Mar 18, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El reedswitch yo mismo lo emplee como inhabilitador.
> 
> Se pega a alguna parte plástica por el lado de atrás.
> 
> ...



         Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, disculpen la demora, Lo que estoy queriendo hacer es lo que menciona aqui el Sr fogonazo, igual las otras ideas propuestas tambien me gustaria probarlas, lo que estaria bueno hacer es unir lo propuesto por el Sr fogonazo con lo propuesto por el Sr Dos metros.
         En internet vi un video donde el propietario tiene un sistema similar con el agregado de que cuando abre la puerta a los 40 segundos se para el vehiculo, esto serviria si en el caso de que estas parado en un semaforo, te piden que te bajes del auto al abrir la puerta se activa la cuenta regresiva de parada del motor(40 seg) si no quieres que pase esto tienes que pulsar un pulsador para desabilitar la cuenta regresiva, en realidad soy nuevo en el foro y en esto de la electronica, pero tengo las herramientas basicas, y sobre todo las ganas de aprender, si me ayudan estaria muy agradecido, gracias de nuevo


----------

